# wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)



## ZanderFreakHB (12. Juli 2007)

Moin, bin auf der Suche nach ner neuen Vertikalrute und habe die Spro Godfather, evtl auch die HS Titan ins Auge gefasst.

Interessiert bin ich an der härtesten Rute der Serie, die Parabolic fällt damit aus.
Einteilig sollte sie am besten auch sein...

allerdings verwirren mich die doch etwas wiedersprüchlichen Infos im Web und im Spro-Katalog.

Also es gibt die Godfather Standard, Wg bis 28g
Dann noch die Godfather 30, WG bis 30g (einteilig?)
Und die 2-teilige Godfather 50, die aber laut Katalog weicher ausfällt als die Standard.
Und die HS Titan ebenfalls bis 30g

Hat jemand die Ruten befummelt und kann was dazu sagen, die Angaben sind irgendwie nicht ganz logisch, verstehe weder warum die Rute mit dem höchsten WG weicher sein soll, noch was der Unterschied zwischen der Godfather 30 und der Standard sein soll (ausser den 2g??)...
Und was die Titan von der Godfather unterscheidet...

Hatte bisher nur die Parabolic und die Standard (einteilig) in der Hand...

Wäre also nett wenn jemand Auskunft gibt der die Ruten fast alle mal inner Hand hatte.


----------



## Sxxlflx (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chao? (Godfather)*

ich fische die zweiteilige 50iger variante und kann das mit dem weich nicht wirklich behaupten...allerdings kenne ich auch die standard version nicht, kann also keine vergleiche ziehen...

mit meiner bin ich sehr zufrieden, kommt zwar nur seltenst zum einsatz, aber dann hat sie immer einen guten job getan...


----------



## fuffi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

hi,
was haltet ihr generell von Spro?
Hab ne Hecht Combo von Spro gekauft und hab Nicht so viel Ahnung davon das ich sagen kann ob sie gut ist oder nicht.
geuss Fuffi


----------



## vertikal (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Die einteilige Godfather, Länge 1,80 m, WG 10-30 g ist die härteste der genannten Ruten.

Sie unterscheidet sich von der silbergrauen Titan unter anderem durch die besseren Ringe.

Eine der besten Vertikalruten, die ich kenne.

Sehr schnell, Spitzenringe, extrem leicht und optisch ansprechend gemacht. Ich hab sie damals  in Dortmund für 150,- € bekommen.


----------



## honeybee (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Ich fische die auch die 2-teilge 50g Version und kann auch nicht gerade sagen, das sie "weich" ist

Für größere Barsche schon fast zu hart.....


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Danke, das sind doch schon mal ein paar gute Infos! #6

Hatte also anscheinend schon die härteste in der Hand.

@Jana

Wollte die Rute auch für Zander haben. Habe mit meiner Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging doch machmal das Problem, das ich geworfen mit den doch nicht ganz so scharfen VMC Haken mehr Austeiger bei kapitalen Zandern habe, als beispielsweise mit mit meiner Speedmaster mit WG 100g.

Die Alternative wäre evtl. mehr Sichelhaken zu fische mit der Rozemeijer, wobei dass hier auch nicht immer sinnvoll ist, da an manchen Stellen viel Steinkontakt besteht... und der ist Gift für die Matzuos.

Barsch ist hier für mich eher wilkommener Beifang (trotz meines Avatars ;-), wenn auch gut vorhanden. Hatte aber auch mit der Speedmaster keine Probleme mit Ausschlitzern bei Barschen. 

Wobei ich das "Grund- und Biss-Gespür" der einteiligen nicht mehr missen möchte...

Interessant wäre zu wissen wie gut die Steckverbindung bei der 50er Godfather ausfällt, sprich wieviel "Feeling" daurch verloren geht... Von der Transportlänge her wärs ja angenehmer.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand beide schon gefischt?

Ist die einteilige Godfather Standard deutlich härter als die 50er?

@vertikal

Du meinst also das die Standard die härteste ist?

Ist der Blank der Titan denn idenstisch mit der Godfather Standard?

Wie siehts mit dem Preisunterschied aus?

Habe online leider keinen Shop gefunden, der beide Ruten anbietet.

Werde mal anfragen müsssen ob mein Händler die 50er, 30er (Standard?) und die Titan bestellen kann, zwecks "befummeln".
Ist nur die Frage ob er das macht, daher auch die Fragen hier...


----------



## honeybee (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Werfen tue ich mit meiner Godfather nicht so gerne und habe deshalb immer 2 Ruten im Boot.

Was die VMC Haken angeht.....probiere mal die BlackNickel Variante 

Was die Steckverbindung und das Feeling angeht, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich ur die 2 teilige fische.......wie du schon erwähntest, aus Transportgründen.

Wir haben zwar nen riesen Kombi, aber bei 3 Anglern und E-Motor, Batterien und Aussenborder war das für uns das sinnvollste


----------



## the doctor (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Hol dir die Standart Godfather. (bis 28gr. Wg) 
Ich habe sie auch und es ist wirklich die beste Vertikalrute, die ich je in meiner Hand hatte. Die Titan wäre auch ne überlegung wert. Ich glaube der Blank ist der gleiche. Sie hat halt nur nen anderen Rollenhalter und andere Ringe
Alles was an Wg drüber hinaus geht, ist schon wieder zu hart.
Die Parabolic würde ich mir allerdings auch nicht holen


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Ok, danke...

Die Parabolic ähnelt meiner Rozemeijer, sprich für flacheres Wasser oder Barsche habe ich schon ne Vertikalrute.

Suche wie gesagt schon ein richtiges "Brett".

In die Lücke zu füllen zwischen Rozemeijer und Vertic 80.

Aber was ich jetzt immer noch nicht genau weiss, wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Godfather Standard (einteilig, 1,80, 14-28g) und der Godfather 30 (einteilig, 1,80, 14-30g)?

Ist die Standard nur das alte Modell der 30er?


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Wollte mal kurz Bericht erstatten:
Es ist die Godfather 30 (1,80m, einteilig) geworden. Diese ist, wie Boardie vertikal schon schrieb, nochmal härter als die "Standard" und macht zudem einen ausgewogeneren Eindruck.

Konnte sie für 130 Euro erstehen.

Freue ich schon aufs Probefischen :q


----------



## bafoangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Moin
auch wenn der Thread schon ein paar Tage alt ist, die Ruten sind ja noch aktuell 

vertikal: "Die einteilige Godfather, Länge 1,80 m, WG 10-30 g ist die härteste der genannten Ruten."

Ich suche auch die härteste im Godfater-Dschungel. Ists die genannte, und kann mir jemand nen Shop nennen der die vertreibt?
Danke schonmal

Greez


----------



## Pernod (20. August 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



bafoangler schrieb:


> ........kann mir jemand nen Shop nennen der die vertreibt?


 
Die 28er und 50er Variante solltest du HIER noch bekommen.


----------



## bafoangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

@Pernod

Danke für die Antwort.
Die hab ich schon gesehen gehabt, aber die einteilige is je ne Parabolik, und wenn ich richtig gelesen hab dann is die eine weichere Variante...

Ich blick nicht so ganz durch, aber scheinbar ist die einteilige Godfather (nicht parabolik) die härteste.
Und den straffen Blank einer einteiligen wollte ich unbedingt.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!

Kennt sonstwer nen Shop?


Greez


----------



## Pernod (20. August 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Na dann schau HIER auch nochmal nach.


----------



## bafoangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

AAAh, cool cool

Da würd ich die schonmal bekommen.
Vielleicht gibts die ja noch n paar Teuronen günstiger|kopfkrat.
Ansonsten wird se da geordert...
Vielen Dank.

Greez


----------



## Pernod (20. August 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Billiger nicht,aber zum gleichen Preis bei der Gummitanke und ein Zehner teurer bei Angel-Ussat (Uli Beyer).Nur für den Fall,dass die irgendwo ausverkauft ist.Mehr hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## bafoangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Sehr geil, vielen Dank nochmal für die Mühe.
Is halt ne richtig geile Rute, die wohl langsam knapp wird.
Aber wenns die nicht billiger gibt, ist sie auch die 150 wert 

Greez


----------



## Pernod (20. August 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

:g  Gern geschehen.


----------



## bafoangler (29. September 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

So, die einteilige in 180cm mit 30g WG ists geworden.

Kam anfang des Monats von der Gummitanke. Sind echt nett dort vom Kontakt her, und Porto musst ich auch keines Zahlen.

Bin wirklich begeistert, wie leicht und straff der Blank dieser Rute ist. Allerdings eher etwas für Fische jenseits der 75cm. Zum Barscheln oder leichteren Zanderfischen würds auch ne leichtere Version tun. 
Für mich aber perfekt, 15er oder 18er Gummis am 25-30g Kopf sind die leichteste Übung für den Stock 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne passende Rolle auf die Rute.
Momentan hab ich ne Zauber drauf, aber die wiegt etwa 300g, und das macht die Leichtigkeit der Godfather zunichte, die es gewogen auf 117g bringt.

Kann jemand ne kleine, leichte, solide Statio zum Vertikalen empfehlen, die ne gute Schnurverlegung, nicht zu kleine Einholgeschwindigkeit und vor allem ne butterweiche Bremse hat? So im Rahmen bis 80, max 100 Tacken...
Die red Arc-Verschnitte à la Zauber, Affinity etc hab ich mir alle schon angeschaut, die sind recht schwer (ab 270g)...

Greez


----------



## zanderzone (29. September 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Ich fische auf meiner God father Parabolic ne 1000ner Stradic und auf meiner Titan ne 1000er Bio Master! Beide Rollen sind von Shimano und was soll ich sagen: Überragende Dinger!
Über ne 1000er würde ich auch nicht gehen! Sind einfach zu schwer für die leichten Ruten!


----------



## bafoangler (30. September 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Moin

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Die Stradic kenn ich natürlich, aber ist die nicht auch n bissl schwer? Glaub die hatte über 250g in der 1000er Größe, wenn ich mich recht erinnere... Zudem müsste die auch bei 150+ liegen, oder?

Und auch die Biomaster müsste deutlich über meinem Limit liegen, wobei das natürlich beim Tackle dann doch immer recht flexibel ist :q
Wo gibts die denn zu nem angemessenen Preis?
Hab beim Gockel nur die Kampfbremsenteile gefunden, und wie ich finde geht ja nix über ne ordentliche Frontbremse!

Hatte eigentlich schon vor, mich um die 100€ zu orientieren, dafür sollte doch ne kleine Kampfmaschine drin sein|kopfkrat

Ach ja, gibts ne Schnurempfehlung für den Stecken? Weil ist ja schon ne ziemlich kräftige Rute. Bisher hatte ich zum Vertikalen ne 8lbs Leine, aber in Verbindung mit dem Besenstiel dann immer ein ungutes Gefühl... zumal ich schon Krokodile bis 123cm vertikal hatte....

Greez


----------



## zanderzone (30. September 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Da hatte ich natürlich echt Glück!!

Die Stradic 1000 FB hab ich bei Ebay für 99 € ersteigern können!!
(Haben glaube ich alle gepennt )

Und die Biomaster hab ich aus Holland für 90 € gekauft, auch übers Internet! War aber nicht das neuste Modell!! Aber 90 € für ne Bio.. Wollt ich trotzdem nicht meckern!! Die Stradic wiegt 235 gr! Absolut OK!

Was hälst Du denn von der Shimano Technium 1000 FB? Liegt doch ungefähr in deinem Preisrahmen! Ist auch ne tolle Rolle!! und wiegt nur 205 gr!!

http://www.angelsachse.de/product_info.php/info/p2510_Shimano-Technium-1000-FB.html


----------



## bafoangler (30. September 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Der Preis ist natürlich echt unschlagbar.

Manchmal wünschte ich mir auch weiter im Norden zu wohnen, wenn man mal die Angebote von Moritz Nord sieht ....

Die Technium hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Zettel, aber Recht hast! 205g, das ist klasse. So um den Dreh hatte ich gedacht. 
Schade, dass viele von den Statios so schwer sind. 
Ne Baitcaster bekommst mit 180,190g. Nur grade in der kalten Jahreszeit finde ich die Statios überlegen vom Gefühl her. Handschuhe an, Kuppe vom Zeigefinger an die Schnur und alles ist super. Bei der Baitcaster bekommst mit Handschuhen nicht viel mit, und bekommst nen Tennisarm vom ständigen umklammern des Stocks. 

Leider gibts hier um die Ecke keinen ordentlichen Laden, sonst würd ich mal mit der Rute losstiefeln und was passendes suchen. 

Die Technium hatte ich aber schonmal in der Hand, und ne feine Rolle ist das allemal!

Hast noch ne Empfehlung bezüglich der Schnur?

Greez


----------



## Pernod (30. September 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Moin.

Schon mal an die Rarenium gedacht?
Kostet zwar auch um die 150 Tacken,ist dafür aber auch schön leicht (170g).


----------



## zanderzone (30. September 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

du brauchst nicht losstiefeln! Ne Rolle um 200 gr ist Top! 
Baitcaster mag ich auch überhaupt nicht! Das führungsgefühl is ne Farce!!

Ich Fische zum vertikalen ne 4er fireline crystal..
Ist Geschmacksache.. Aber ich finde die fireline im freiwasser überragend!!
Spider Wire Code Red find ich auch sehr gut..
Hauptsache schön dünn und das ist die fireline mit einer sehr guten Tragkraft bei der Stärke!!


----------



## bafoangler (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Sorry, war das Wochenende aushäusig.
Der PC läuft nebenher immer, zum Schreiben kam ich nicht.

Die Rarenium wär natürlich der Knaller, was das Gewicht angeht.
Hatte die aber nicht mit in die Auswahl genommen, da dann doch etwas zu teuer. Mit Schnur käme die Combo dann um die 330€, und das wäre als vierte Combo dieses Jahr dann doch etwas zuviel.

Denke ich werde mich nochmal umschauen, ob ich eines der genannten Modelle preiswert irgendwo schießen kann.

@Zanderzone

Fischst du ernsthaft ne 0,04mm Fireline an der Godfather??? Die hat doch auch nur 7-8 lbs, oder? Da hätte ich ständig Angst vor nem Abriss...


Vielen Dank für den guten Rat

Greez


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



bafoangler schrieb:


> ...
> 0,04mm Fireline ... Die hat doch auch nur 7-8 lbs, oder? Da hätte ich ständig Angst vor nem Abriss...


Knotenbruchlast? Never ever


----------



## bafoangler (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Denni_Lo:

Knotenbruchlast? Never ever 	


--> Que??


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Knotenbruchlast ist die reale Tragkraft, mit Montage usw. Lineare Tragkraft ist nicht vielsagend  Würde aus meiner Erfahrung mit der FL sagen das die 0,12er die 8lb Knotenbruchlast hat.


----------



## bafoangler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Jaja, das ist ja klar. 
Aber man muss sich ja auf irgend ne Angabe einigen. Da die Durchmesserangaben (gerade bei Berkley-Schnüren, aber auch bei anderen Herstellern) anscheinend ausgewürfelt werden, bezieht man sich am besten auf die Tragkraftsangabe, und zwar die lineare Tragkraft. Sonst blickt man ja am Ende gar nicht mehr durch, wenn der eine von ner 10lbs Leine spricht, die 15lbs meint und die Durchmesserangaben zwischen 0,06mm und 0,18mm schwanken...

Ich meinte, die Tragkraftsangabe (lineare TK) des Herstellers ist um die 7-8lbs, müsst mal nachschaun.
Dennoch, eben aus den von dir genannten Gründen, ist mir so ne Spinnwebe zu fein für den harten Stock.

Greez


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Fast der ganze Rest der Welt schafft es sich mit der Knotenbruchlast zurechtzufinden, nur einige unbeugsame Europäher halten wieterhin wacker die Stellung ....


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Ich fische die Fireline an meiner Tiatan (vergleichbar mit der harten Godfather) und an der GF Parabolic und ich hatte noch nie einen Schnurbruch! Da ich mit nem No-knot fische gibt es auch keinen Knoten!
Beim Vertikalangeln ist eine dünne Schnur sehr wichtig!!
6er-10er wär aber auch ok! Anfängern würde ich natürlich von so einen dünnen Schnur abraten!


----------



## Pfiffikuss (18. September 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Hallo Boardies #h

Hole den Thread nochmal aus dem Keller weil ich mir ne neue Vertikalrute zulegen möchte.
Im Grunde schwanke ich zwischen der einteiligen Standard (15-30gr.) und der Godfather 2 (14-28gr.) die angeblich von der Aktion zwischen der Standard und der Parabolic sein soll.
Fische überwiegend im Diemelsee bei 10-12m Tiefe,mit 14-24Köpfen und Gummis(Stint/Fin-S)von 10-15cm.

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand bei der Endscheidungsfindung helfen könnte....?!

gruß peter


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. September 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand bei der Endscheidungsfindung helfen könnte....?!



Das wird nicht ganz so einfach, denn jeder hat so Seine eigene Meinung.
Ich persönlich würde Die die einteilige alte Godfather empfehlen.

Aber warte lieber noch ein paar Tage, bis die Godfather 3 im Handel ist. Mal schauen wie die so ist...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. September 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Ich hatte jetzt Gelegenheit die Goodfather 3 zu begutachten.
Einfach nur Hammergeil die Rute.:l Die ganze Serie ist klasse geworden.

Da werde ich mir wohl ein paar mehr (Spinnrute, Schlepprute und Vertikal Rute) von zulegen müssen...|rolleyes


----------



## Pfiffikuss (24. September 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt Gelegenheit die Goodfather 3 zu begutachten.
> Einfach nur Hammergeil die Rute.:l Die ganze Serie ist klasse geworden.
> 
> Da werde ich mir wohl ein paar mehr (Spinnrute, Schlepprute und Vertikal Rute) von zulegen müssen...|rolleyes



Kannst Du denn auch schon was zu den Preisen sagen...?
Mich würden besonders die Vertikalruten interessieren...?!!
Denke mal das man Sie in Kassel schon bekommen kann...?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. September 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Kannst Du denn auch schon was zu den Preisen sagen...?
> Mich würden besonders die Vertikalruten interessieren...?!!
> Denke mal das man Sie in Kassel schon bekommen kann...?|kopfkrat


Die normale Vertikalrute liegt bei 169 UPV.
Ich schätze mal, das der machbare Marktpreis zwischen 130,- und 150,- liegen wird.
Die normale Vertikalrute müsste Spro in Kassel dabei haben. Die anderen der Serie waren am Samstag bei der Hausmesse noch nicht da....


----------



## Ossipeter (24. September 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Ich gebe meine einteilige alte Godfather nicht mehr her!


----------



## zanderzone (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Fische auch nur noch die Godfather II Parabolic! Hab meine Titan verkauft! Es macht einfach mehr Spass mit einer Parabolic zu fischen. So macht ein 50er Zander auch noch Spass und man hat viel, viel weniger Aussteiger. Mit der Titan (gleichwertig vom Blank her mit der normalen GF) waren die Aussteiger wahnsinn. Kann also nur jedem zu ner parabolischen Aktion empfehlen.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt Gelegenheit die Goodfather 3 zu begutachten.
> Einfach nur Hammergeil die Rute.:l Die ganze Serie ist klasse geworden.
> 
> Da werde ich mir wohl ein paar mehr (Spinnrute, Schlepprute und Vertikal Rute) von zulegen müssen...|rolleyes



Hi,

hast Du vielleicht ne Quelle wo man die Ruten schon bekommen kann...???
Kann im Netz leider nichts finden...|evil:

gruß peter


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast Du vielleicht ne Quelle wo man die Ruten schon bekommen kann...???
> Kann im Netz leider nichts finden...|evil:
> ...




Jeder Spro Händler wird sie Dir bestellen können....:m


----------



## Pfiffikuss (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Jeder Spro Händler wird sie Dir bestellen können....:m



Ja ich weiss dachte nur das manche Onlineshops die Serie schon im Programm haben.Werd mal meinem Tackledealer nachdem Preis fragen.

gruß peter


----------



## catch me (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Hallo...
Konnte schon jemand die neue godfather 3 haevy vertikal am Wasser testen?
Suche eine etwas härtere vertikalrute!
Danke


----------



## pommes.f (25. März 2013)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin interessiert an der godfather 3 vertikal als Baitcast Ausführung. Hat jemand diese Rute? Falls ja könnte derjedige bitte den Griffüberstand (Gemessen von Übergang Blank-Griff in Richtung Ende der Rute) messen und mir diesen mitteilen. Ich möchte gerne eine Rute mit relativ langen Griffstück, um den Anhieb aus dem Handgelek robuster setzten zu können.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## kawatoni (26. März 2013)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Moin, 

fragt doch mal hier nach: http://www.angelshopgoch.de/

..und bestellt Tom nen schönen Gruß von mir!|wavey:


----------



## pommes.f (29. März 2013)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Leider kam die Email zurück, da es die Emailadresse (info@armyshopgoch.de) nicht gibt.
Kann bitte jemand die Grifflänge wie oben beschrieben seiner Godfather III Vertikal Baitcast messen?


----------



## pommes.f (30. März 2013)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Hallo? 
Godfather III Besitzer? Baitcast, vertikal?


----------



## u-see fischer (30. März 2013)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*



pommes.f schrieb:


> Leider kam die Email zurück, da es die Emailadresse (info@armyshopgoch.de) nicht gibt.
> Kann bitte jemand die Grifflänge wie oben beschrieben seiner Godfather III Vertikal Baitcast messen?



Da die Homepage "Angelshopgoch.de" heißt, würde ich mal eine Mail an info@angelshopgoch.de schicken.

Die Angelrute besitze ich nicht, kann daher nicht messen

Edit: Die Homepge hat ja sogar eine Kontaktfunktion: https://ssl.kundenserver.de/angelsh...y6n62V9vvcINdUTfdDPgcCBKx90XyyvPZ&shop_param=


----------



## skunze (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: wer bringt Licht in Spro-Chaos (Godfather)*

Hallo,

ein alter thread aber immer noch aktuell.

Mir wird auf der Suche nach ner Vertikalrute vom Boot auf Zander (Elbe) eine gebrauchte "Godfather Extreme Tough & Light, Parabolic, 14-28gr günstig angeboten. Kann die einer in die hier genannten Typ-Linien einordnen oder sind die Extreme wieder andere Ruten? Finde nix übe die Rute im Netz...

Finde die Rute grundsätzlich interessant habe nur Sorge ob die Rute aufgrund von Wurfgewicht, Härte und Aktion auf ner Ü70 Kiste noch genug Power hat um den Haken zu setzten? Und es ist keine baitcaster, was natürlich auch zu überlegen wäre um ne Multirolle zu fischen, obwohl ich bisher mit meiner Rarenium besten gefahren bin. Was meint Ihr?

Oder habt ihr nen besseren Tipp bzw. den gute Rute die Ihr loswerden wollt?

Danke und Gruß
Stefan


----------

